
Laura Bosco built a mobile app for solving soccer team mgmt in just 10 hours - Jthink
https://www.nocodefounders.com/interviews/laurabosco
======
Jthink
Interview with Laura Bosco:

Hey hey! I recently built a no code prototype that helps soccer coaches manage
youth teams. Most youth football clubs (in the US) use a variety of manual
systems that are, well, pretty rough. I wanted to explore a mobile app option
that would make things easier.

Inspiration for the idea came from a few sources. One of my clients (I’m a
writer for tech startups) challenged me to build something with no code. After
I seriously struggled to come up with any good ideas, my husband, a licensed
soccer coach, helped me pinpoint a few painful problems in his niche.

As far as experience, I used to be a Digitial Project Manager at a WordPress
agency, and I did leverage a WordPress theme to build my own site. So I have
some familiarity with websites. But I wouldn’t at all say I’m “proficient” in
the actual build process. And I’m certainly not proficient in app-building,
programming, or coding!

I’m currently working on a fun little no code website project in Webflow, but
you’ll have to keep an eye out on Twitter and Product Hunt for that one...

